# Sniper 2 Ghost Warrior extreme Grafikprobleme



## Deguaner3 (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe mir Sniper 2 Ghost Warrior zugelegt und wollte gleich loslegen. Leider habe ich ein gravierendes Problem welches Ihr dem angehängten Bild entnehmen könnt  
Grafiktreiber ist auf dem neusten Stand.
Meine Grafikkarte ist die AMD Radeon HD 7900.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Deguaner3 (15. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

habe das Problem beheben können.
Falls es noch bei jemandem auftreten sollte, einfach DirectX 11 aktivieren 

Viele Grüße


----------

